# Strange litter tray behaviour



## flev (Mar 6, 2011)

OK, sorry for coming back with another question so soon, but I'm still very new to looking after a cat, and therefore probably worrying far too much!

I've had Timothy now for 2 weeks, and he has consistently used his litter tray correctly since the day he arrived. However, he never buries his poo, which does smell rather. I noticed this evening that as soon as he finishes using the tray, he shoots off mewing through the house as far away from the tray as he can get - almost as though he's scared something will happen to him.

He's a rescue cat, and known to have been a stray (estimated about 5 yrs old), so I've no idea what prvious experiences he may have had. Has anyone any suggestions for what might be causing this, and what I could do to help him? From my point of view, I'd love if he started covering his poo, but having seen him this evening, I'm actually more concerned that something about the process upsets or scares him.


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

flev said:


> OK, sorry for coming back with another question so soon, but I'm still very new to looking after a cat, and therefore probably worrying far too much!
> 
> I've had Timothy now for 2 weeks, and he has consistently used his litter tray correctly since the day he arrived. However, he never buries his poo, which does smell rather. I noticed this evening that as soon as he finishes using the tray, he shoots off mewing through the house as far away from the tray as he can get - almost as though he's scared something will happen to him.
> 
> He's a rescue cat, and known to have been a stray (estimated about 5 yrs old), so I've no idea what prvious experiences he may have had. Has anyone any suggestions for what might be causing this, and what I could do to help him? From my point of view, I'd love if he started covering his poo, but having seen him this evening, I'm actually more concerned that something about the process upsets or scares him.


are you using the same type of litter as at the rescue? Maybe he doesn't like the feel of it on his paws.

Is his poop normal or a bit sloppy?


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

My cats tend to get the wind up their tail after pooing and run round the house like mad things so i'm not sure it's because he is scared.
Some cats are not as clean when it comes to covering up as others, but you could try using a different one, as mentioned he might not be keen on the feel under his paws


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Best thing I find to do is remove it as soon as you know it's there  My cats have trouble covering their poos as I use a wood based pellet litter so I get rid of it for them.


----------



## flev (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your responses.

I do try to remove his poo as soon as I notice it, and it's normal consistency. However, when he's pooed during the night the house does smell in the morning!  He seems to have a good dig around _before_ he has a poo, but not afterwards.

Thanks for the tip about the litter type - I'll ring the rescue place tomorrow and ask if he did the same there, and what type of litter they used.

It's really reassuring to know he's not the only cat who acts like this. Provided he's not upset or scared by things, I can cope with cleaning up for him!


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2011)

PS hen, you CAN'T worry about your animals too much 

Good luck 

Em
xx


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

Even when they cover it up it doesn't make much difference to the smell i am afraid :lol:


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

First of all thank you for adopting a rescue cat-I worked for a rescue for 10 yrs and know how many cats get overlooked for cute kittens
We have 3 cats-2 aged 14 and 1 aged 6-all from that rescue.

Dougal,14, has never mastered the art of covering his poo-he gets in the tray-its a covered one with a domed roof-(that may be something you could get-it does help to keep the smell from spreading)
But when he has finished he sort of gets out his 2 front legs and scratches about on the floor-not in the tray -so obviously the poo remains uncovered .
I try to remove it as soon as its done-he produces less than the other 2,but Im sure it can be smelt at the other side of the world!!!!!! 
As another post said -it could be the type of litter that he doesnt like,

Good luck anyway and thank you again for adopting Timothy-lovely name-was he called that when you adopted him?-
(Dougal was called Louie ,but as we had a puppy at the time called Lulu we decided to change it-we named him after a character in Father Ted.)

Sadly Lulu died 6 weeks aged 14 and we all miss her so much
from Maureen


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

As someone said, some cats never do bother covering up. Mine are usually OK, but my sister has one that never does. Her other cat is obviously offended by this as, when the poo is done, the other one climbs in and covers it up for him!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

All of mine go mental playing after pooping, we are always saying 'ooo someones had a poop'! :lol:

One of mine doesnt cover hers, no idea why, she goes crazy stratching the walls of the litter tray, which does nothing! then the others go in and cover it for her...


----------



## Milly Cat (Nov 20, 2010)

Our RSPCA 'cat manual' says that cats with a dominant personality tend to not cover their poop.

If it's that smelly maybe he's running away before he gets the blame for it


----------



## jopetportraits (Feb 28, 2011)

Gem16 said:


> My cats tend to get the wind up their tail after pooing and run round the house like mad things so i'm not sure it's because he is scared.
> Some cats are not as clean when it comes to covering up as others, but you could try using a different one, as mentioned he might not be keen on the feel under his paws


One of mine does exactly the same when he's had a poo. We call it his lap of honour.:biggrin:


----------



## flev (Mar 6, 2011)

Milly Cat said:


> Our RSPCA 'cat manual' says that cats with a dominant personality tend to not cover their poop.


I think this may possibly be part of it - he spotted another cat in the garden yesterday and the amount of hissing and launching himself at the window he did makes me wonder what'll happen when he's allowed outdoors on his own. He's also started attacking my feet under the duvet the last 2 nights. I think he might actually have a bit more of a dominant personality than he's shown up to now.

It feels a bit like he felt he had to be on his best behaviour when he first came home in case I took him back to the rescue, but he's gradually relaxing enough to play and show his character. He's currently chasing his toy mouse round the lounge, and has been for the last 10 mins! I know that this is all part of the learning process, since I've never had a cat before, and I'm really grateful for this forum as a place to ask for advice or reassurance.


----------



## catzz (Apr 8, 2010)

I think it's probably like the posters above mentioned but just to make you aware... I read something on here a while ago about someone who had a rescue cat who had previously been badly punished for toileting in the house and was consequently scared of using the litter tray. He would hide away after he'd used it for fear of punishment poor little mite. If yours just seems over exciteable, maybe it is just his "lap of honour", especially if he's generally a happy cat


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

My Ari was doing EXACTLY like that.
It did changed, although I read in the internet many people saying that some cats don't cover and never will. I can't say what exactly made her change because every little thing I tried helped a bit.
First of all, I knew she was capable of covering because she's done it a few times. She didn't cover, though, when the poo was soft. It was like her saying "look, it's not how it was supposed to be".
I showed her to cover and started rewarding her with treats when she did it. Then she started to move litter around just to get a treat. Smart girl.
Then I changed her toilet for a more spacious and deep one, where she can dig and play.
After her surgery she changed her eating patterns and her poos got much firmer, which resulting in her covering even more.
I hope it helps.


----------



## flev (Mar 6, 2011)

Cloudygirl said:


> are you using the same type of litter as at the rescue? Maybe he doesn't like the feel of it on his paws.


Well, according to the rescue centre they use wood-based litter, whilst I was using the white stuff. So I've changed that over tonight, and will see if that makes things any better. Here's hoping...!


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

flev said:


> Well, according to the rescue centre they use wood-based litter, whilst I was using the white stuff. So I've changed that over tonight, and will see if that makes things any better. Here's hoping...!


let us know how you get on


----------



## flev (Mar 6, 2011)

Yep, it seems like the problem was using the 'wrong' type of cat litter. He still runs away after having a poo, but there's no longer the mew-ing with it. Thanks everyone.


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

Is he covering?


----------



## flev (Mar 6, 2011)

Nope, that'd clearly be asking too much...


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

flev said:


> Nope, that'd clearly be asking too much...


Sometimes it's better that they don't cover... once Ari did it so enthusiastically that she got her legs dirty with poo and litter which later she spread all over the room (and a bit more) during her lap of honour. If a cat would laugh, that's what she would be doing: running and laughing. 

The little devil looked at me in the eyes while I was cleaning her legs.
"So... not treat this time?"


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

My Bob doesn't always cover his poo - but in his case I think its just because he's a bit "special".
We have a covered tray, and when he's finished he will spend ages enthusiastically scratching at the walls of the tray - then walk off leaving the poo uncovered. Strange boy... :


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

My new girl tears off bits of the newspaper under the tray and places it over the poo


----------

